# Build Your Own Custom Model 3 Interior!



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

T Sportline not only offers a Seat Upgrade Interior Kit in Vegan (synthetic) or Leather for the Model 3, but we also make it your way.

Upgrade your Premium Interior to any color, design, and combination we offer using our Model 3 Interior Configurator.

Uber White Model 3 Seat Upgrade Kit in Perforated Insignia Design with Red Suede Insert and Uber White Insignia.


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

Model 3 Cream Interior Seat Upgrade Kit in Perforated Insignia Design with Red Leather Insignia


----------

